# Chiedo Troppo!?!, 2 schermi, 2 risoluzioni diverse ?!

## kattivo

Eccomi qui a postare dopo 4 mesi di assenza, se non di più

una settimana fa, mi è saltato il matto di installarmi gentoo sul mio pc (dopo averlo abbandonato per hardware incompatibile)

Oggi mi sto gia ripentendo di ciò che ho fatto, per il semplice motivo che trovo Assurdo, che xorg, non riesca ancora a supportare 

2 schermi con 2 risoluzioni diverse con xinerama.

Sinceramente ho scritto questo post, perchè non ci credo che non si possa fare. Sono convinto di sbagliare qualcosa io! più che altro di non conoscere le opzioni giuste.

Dopo aver seguito le guide, how to, per fare cio.. ed essere riuscito a far funzionare 2 monitor con la stessa risoluzione, come volevo io..

(per intenderci il mio scopo e farlo funzionare come su win, con desktop principale e desktop secondario (esteso) )

ho semplicemente aumentato la risoluzione da 1280x1024 a 1680x1050, con il risultato che ottengo sempre 1280x1024 su TUTTI e DUE li schermi. cioè non cambia niente.

Settando tutti e due li schermi a 1680x1050 vanno tutti e due a 1680... il problema che ho uno schermo da 20" e una da 17" che ovviamente non supportano le stesse risoluzioni.  (in questo caso lo schermo da 17" è ovviamente andato a 1280x1024 pero in modalità virtual 1680x1050).

Come posso risolvere questa " cazzata " di xorg/xinerama ?

Ho una scheda ATI x1950xtx. Ho avuto tempo fa lo stesso identico problema con una nvidia 7900gt. quindi non credo che con un'nvidia cambi qualcosa. 

AIUTOOOOOOOO ! !!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Come posso risolvere questa " cazzata " di xorg/xinerama ?

 

Programmandoti un tuo server X personale? Contribuendo allo sviluppo di xorg? Pagando qualcuno per farlo?

Come vedi ci sono diverse soluzioni.

----------

## kattivo

Certo,

Dimmi pure se sbaglio...

E' talmente raro che qualcuno voglia utilizzare 2 monitor ?o un monitor e un video proiettore ? un monitor e un monitor a 7" per le sysinfo del sistema? tutte cose che possono richiedere diverse risoluzioni.. 

Secondo me bisognava pensarci prima.. non è una cosa inutile. è quasi esenziale. 

Non ci credo comunque che non sia gia stato sviluppato. questa cosa toglie 9 punti a xorg.

Su windows il tutto si fa con 5 clik. e credo esista da windows 98.

Avevo sentito parlare che il prossimo xorg uscire senza il .conf, tutto automatico...

sperò risolvano questo enorme bug, o come si può chiamare!   :Exclamation: 

Più tosto di eliminare il .conf a xorg, SECONDO ME

sarebbe molto più funzionale e facile strutturarlo in modo diverso..DIVIDENDO xorg.conf

bisognerebbe fare tipo:

xmouse.conf

xkeyboard.conf

xmonitor1.conf

xmonitor2.conf

xtouchscreen.conf

ecc.

E dopo con una utility, unisci i vari hardware, in modo da poter utilizzare anche il multiconsole Easy.

Questa è solo una mia idea.

Comunqe se qualcuno ha qualche idea, ho magari ha già programmato xorg come piace a me... 

Quache drittà l'accetto molto volentieri.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Hai già provato a seguire questa guida: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors ?

----------

## kattivo

Si certo,

Ho seguito quella principalmente, che sembra la più giusta..

ma anceh li usano due monitor con la stessa risoluzione...

----------

## Peach

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Si certo,
> 
> Ho seguito quella principalmente, che sembra la più giusta..
> 
> ma anceh li usano due monitor con la stessa risoluzione...

 

sinceramente usando xinerama io uso 2 risoluzioni diverse su due monitor (o anche monitor e videoproiettore)

non capisco l'inghippo dove possa essere.

se vuoi ti posto la mia conf... oppure se hai domande specifiche...

----------

## kattivo

PASSAMI LA TUA CONF!!

magari funzionasse anche a me : P

----------

## skypjack

Molto interessante.

L'uscita video in realtà a me funziona di default, nel senso che funziona senza particolari configurazioni in xorg.

Quindi credo che le particolari configurazioni servano proprio per chi ha esigenze come le tue.

Ergo, direi che: sì, hai sbagliato qualcosa!!

Se risolvi posta tutto, che presto ho la sensazione potrei averne bisogno (sai, tesi in arrivo)...

----------

## comio

Con ati non devi usare Xinerama (altrimenti ti trovi il dri disabilitato).

Dovresti vedere le risoluzioni "Pair"

io farei fare il lavoro a aticonfig...

darei:

```

aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above

```

```

aticonfig --dtop=horizontal

```

poi vedrei queste:

```

  --resolution=Screen#,W1xH1,W2xH2,W3xH3,...

        Set the modes for the specified screen.  You may specify several

        resolutions separated by commas.

        Screens start at 0.  You can use 1 for dual-head

--list-pairmode 

        list all the current existing pair modes the driver can use.

  --add-pairmode=width0xheight0+width1xheight1

        Add one pair mode to the list. width0 and height0 are the 

        size of primary display and width1 and height1 for the 

        secondary  display.

  --remove-pairmode=index 

        Remove one pair mode from the list. User can get index by 

        list-pairmode.

```

dai inoltre un occhio in /etc/ati e cancella eventualmente il file amdpcsdb.

Poi permettimi una cosa. (a parte che a me il dual-head è andato senza troppi problemi per fare una presentazione....) Il problema non è di Xorg ma di Ati/Amd che solo da poco hanno ripreso a sviluppare con criterio il driver (almeno si spera...).

ciao

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Eccomi qui a postare dopo 4 mesi di assenza, se non di più
> 
> una settimana fa, mi è saltato il matto di installarmi gentoo sul mio pc (dopo averlo abbandonato per hardware incompatibile)
> 
> Oggi mi sto gia ripentendo di ciò che ho fatto, per il semplice motivo che trovo Assurdo, che xorg, non riesca ancora a supportare 
> ...

 

----------

## kattivo

Ho gia fatto quel lavoro con aticonfig....

senza successo..

non mi lascia cambiare la risoluzione dei screen dividualmente

se cambio 1.. me li cambia tutti e duo... 

...

cm postami la tua xorg.conf

che voglio esaminarmela, perchè ripeto che anche io avevo nvidia.. e non mi andava. sto presto a provare una nvidia e vedere se va...

----------

## Peach

vedo di postare le sezioni rilevanti del mio conf. (conta che ho una nvidia e la flag xinerama abilitata)

```
...

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "DefaultServerLayout"   "Dual Layout"

        # funzionano solo se DPMS è attivato nella sezione Monitor

        Option "BlankTime"              "10" # default 10

        Option "StandbyTime"            "20" # default 20

        Option "SuspendTime"            "30" # default 30

        Option "OffTime"                "40" # default 40

        Option "Xinerama"               "false"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 6200 Core"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1" # was 3

    Screen      0

    BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

    #VideoRam    131072

    Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "DFP-0"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"           "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 6200 Out"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1" # was 3

    Screen      1

    BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

    #VideoRam    131072

    Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "CRT-0"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"           "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "X-Black TFT"

    HorizSync   29 - 49

    VertRefresh 0-60

    Modeline "1280x800_50.00"  68.56  1280 1336 1472 1664  800 801 804 824  -HSync +Vsync

    Option      "DPMS"          "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "External"

    HorizSync   30-64 # default 28-33 kHz

    VertRefresh 50-100 # default 43-72 Hz

    Option      "DPMS"          "on"

    # 1024x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 64.11 MHz

    Modeline "1024x768_60.00"  64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync

    # 800x600 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.02 kHz; pclk: 48.91 MHz

    Modeline "800x600_75.00"  48.91  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 627  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen Int"

    Device      "GeForce 6200 Core"

    Monitor     "X-Black TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" 

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" 

        #Virtual        1280 800

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen Ext"

    Device      "GeForce 6200 Out"

    Monitor     "External"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600_75.00" "800x600" "640x480" #"1024x768_60.00" 

    EndSubsection

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Dual Layout"

    Screen      0 "Screen Int" 0 0

    Screen      1 "Screen Ext" LeftOf "Screen Int"

    InputDevice "Touchpad"      "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "USBMouse"      "SendCoreEvents"

    Option      "Xinerama"      "true"

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

...

```

----------

## CarloJekko

è quella che uso anche io.. posso agire su diverse risoluzioni... Ciauz !!!

----------

## kattivo

a dire il vero.. confrontando quel config e quello che usavo io con nvidia.. 

non c'e differenza.. non capisco come questo, a sto punto, non funzioni solo a me O.o

----------

## Peach

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> a dire il vero.. confrontando quel config e quello che usavo io con nvidia.. 
> 
> non c'e differenza.. non capisco come questo, a sto punto, non funzioni solo a me O.o

 

scusa ma xorg.0.log da errori os imilia?

```
# grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## kattivo

Non credo ai miei occhi!! inizia finalmente a funzionare qualcosa!! 

sono riuscito a sistemare le risoluzioni.. ora devo solo sistemare un po gl'ultimi ritocchi.. dopo posterò la soluzione!...

Comunque usare aticonfig non è stata una brutta idea.. il punto è che, non capisco perchè quando l'avevo fatto io non avesso funzionato come ora...bah   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Non credo ai miei occhi!! inizia finalmente a funzionare qualcosa!! 
> 
> sono riuscito a sistemare le risoluzioni.. ora devo solo sistemare un po gl'ultimi ritocchi.. dopo posterò la soluzione!...

 

non hai il vecchio conf per poterci fare un diff?

se pensi di aver risolto aggiungi [RISOLTO] o [OK] nel titolo, come da linee guida  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

kattivo... potresti postare il tuo xorg.conf che ti ha posrtato alla soluzione?

grazie

----------

## lucapost

Anche io ho un problema con xinerama e la doppia risoluzione per due monitor, mi spiego meglio:

Ho un portatile 1280x800 ed uno schermo (o proiettore) 1024x768.

Ho il framebuffer del portatile impostato su 1024x768, e quando faccio il boot vedo gli script di init su tutti e due gli schermi contemporaneamente, e fin qua tutto ok.

Ma ahimè, nel momento nel quale sul portatile mi parte xorg ad una risoluzione di 1280x800, lo schermo esterno (che dovrebbe stare a 1024x768) si spegne. Non arrivo a capire il motivo!

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare? 

Di seguito trovate il mio /etc/X11/xorg.conf ed il /var/log/Xorg.0.log (spero di non appensantire troppo il post...  :Shocked:  ):

```
################################################## LAYOUT

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Dual Layout"

    Screen      0 "Screen Int" 0 0

    Screen      1 "Screen Ext"   LeftOf "Screen Int"

    InputDevice "Touchpad0"      "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0"      "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse0"         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option      "Xinerama"       "true"

EndSection 

################################################## FONT

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

EndSection

################################################# FLAGS

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "DefaultServerLayout"   "Dual Layout"

        # funzionano solo se DPMS è attivato nella sezione Monitor

#        Option "BlankTime"              "10" # default 10

#        Option "StandbyTime"            "20" # default 20

#        Option "SuspendTime"            "30" # default 30

#        Option "OffTime"                "40" # default 40

        Option "Xinerama"               "false"

EndSection

################################################# NVIDIA INT

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 7600 Int"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2"

    Screen      0

    Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "DFP-0"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"           "true"

EndSection

################################################# NVIDIA OUT

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 7600 Ext"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1" # was 3

    Screen      1

    BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

    #VideoRam    131072

    Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "CRT-0"

  #  Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

  #  Option      "DRI"           "true"

EndSection

################################################ MONITOR INT

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor Int"

    HorizSync   29 - 49

    VertRefresh 0-60

    ModeLine    "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +VSync

    Option      "DPMS"          "on"

EndSection

################################################ EXT

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Ext"

    HorizSync   30-64 # default 28-33 kHz

    VertRefresh 50-100 # default 43-72 Hz

    Option      "DPMS"          "on"

    # 1024x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 64.11 MHz

    Modeline   "1024x768" 64.11 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync

    # 800x600 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.02 kHz; pclk: 48.91 MHz

    Modeline   "800x600" 48.91 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 627 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

################################################ SCREEN INT

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen Int"

    Device      "GeForce 7600 Int"

    Monitor     "Monitor Int"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Subsection "Display"

    #    Depth       8

    #    Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #ViewPort    0 0

    #EndSubsection

    #Subsection "Display"

    #    Depth       16

    #    Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #ViewPort    0 0

    #EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        #Virtual        1280 800

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

################################################ SCREEN Ext

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen Ext"

    Device      "GeForce 7600 Ext"

    Monitor     "Ext"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" #"800x600" "640x480" #"1024x768_60.00"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

################################################ MODULE

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option     "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

################################################ TOUCHPAD

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4200"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.09"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

EndSection

################################################ MOUSE USB

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

################################################ EXTENSION

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

    Option         "DAMAGE" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Qui comincino il log: ###############################################################################################

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux jarod 2.6.21-gentoo #4 SMP PREEMPT Mon Apr 30 14:19:51 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 09 May 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 13 18:32:17 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(**) Option "defaultserverlayout" "Dual Layout"

(**) ServerLayout "Dual Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen Int" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor Int"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 7600 Int"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen Ext" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Ext"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 7600 Ext"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/util,

   /usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(**) Extension "DAMAGE" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x6b4160

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f7 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:3: chip 10de,0271 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0b,40,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 1043,1367 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10de,026c card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,11f5 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0398 card 1043,1322 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card e000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1367 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1367 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1367 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1043,120f rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdcf00000 - 0xdcffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x2700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,3,7), BCTRL: 0x0206 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf700000 - 0xdfffffff (0x900000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:1:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x0107 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI: (0:10:3) nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU rev 163, Mem @ 0xdcec0000/18

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, I/O @ 0xdc00/7, BIOS @ 0xdf6e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9755

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9755

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:18:52 PST 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0,CRT-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

(**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "DFP-0,CRT-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGPGART requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7600 at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.24.02

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7600 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AOC Spectrum7K (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AUO (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AOC Spectrum7K (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) TouchPad0 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event5

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) TouchPad0 touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) TouchPad0: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) TouchPad0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad0" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) TouchPad0 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event5

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(--) TouchPad0 touchpad found

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

----------

## Peach

```
(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found 
```

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 7600 Ext"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1" # was 3

    Screen      1

    BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

    #VideoRam    131072

    Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "CRT-0"

  #  Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

  #  Option      "DRI"           "true"

EndSection
```

i casi sono due: o commenti "BusID" oppure lo verifichi con "lspci"

ciao

----------

## lucapost

Il problema si verifica anche quando imposto la risoluzione del notebook uguale a quella del proiettore, entrambe a 1024x768, quindi non è un problema di diversa risoluzione...

Ripeto, all'avvio i messaggi di init li vedo correttamente su entrambi gli schermi, poi, quando parte X il proiettore mi dice NO SIGNAL INPUT!

Aggiorno di seguito xorg.conf e Xorg.0.log:

```
################################################## LAYOUT

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Dual Layout"

    Screen      0 "Screen Int" 0 0

    Screen      1 "Screen Ext"   LeftOf "Screen Int"

    InputDevice "Touchpad0"      "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0"      "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse0"         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option      "Xinerama"       "true"

EndSection 

################################################## FONT

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

EndSection

################################################# FLAGS

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "DefaultServerLayout"   "Dual Layout"

        Option "Xinerama"               "false"

EndSection

################################################# NVIDIA INT

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 7600 Int"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2"

    Screen      0

  #  Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "DFP-0"

EndSection

################################################# NVIDIA OUT

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 7600 Ext"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2" 

    Screen      1

  #  Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP-0,CRT-0"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice"      "CRT-0"

EndSection

################################################ MONITOR INT

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor Int"

    HorizSync   29 - 49

    VertRefresh 0-60

    ModeLine    "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +VSync

    Option      "DPMS"          "on"

EndSection

################################################ EXT

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Ext"

    HorizSync   30-64 

    VertRefresh 50-100 

    Option      "DPMS"          "on"

    Modeline   "1024x768" 64.11 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync

    Modeline   "800x600" 48.91 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 627 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

################################################ SCREEN INT

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen Int"

    Device      "GeForce 7600 Int"

    Monitor     "Monitor Int"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Subsection "Display"

    #    Depth       8

    #    Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #ViewPort    0 0

    #EndSubsection

    #Subsection "Display"

    #    Depth       16

    #    Modes       "1280x800_50.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #    #ViewPort    0 0

    #EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        #Virtual        1280 800

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

################################################ SCREEN Ext

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen Ext"

    Device      "GeForce 7600 Ext"

    Monitor     "Ext"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubsection

EndSection

################################################ MODULE

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option     "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

################################################ TOUCHPAD

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4200"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.09"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

EndSection

################################################ MOUSE USB

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

################################################ EXTENSION

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

    Option         "DAMAGE" "Enable"

EndSection
```

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux jarod 2.6.21-gentoo #4 SMP PREEMPT Mon Apr 30 14:19:51 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 09 May 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 14 11:57:31 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(**) Option "defaultserverlayout" "Dual Layout"

(**) ServerLayout "Dual Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen Int" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor Int"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 7600 Int"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen Ext" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Ext"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 7600 Ext"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/util,

   /usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(**) Extension "DAMAGE" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x6b4160

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f7 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:3: chip 10de,0271 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0b,40,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 1043,1367 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10de,026c card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,11f5 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0398 card 1043,1322 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card e000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1367 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1367 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1367 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1043,120f rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdcf00000 - 0xdcffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x2700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,3,7), BCTRL: 0x0206 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf700000 - 0xdfffffff (0x900000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:1:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x0107 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI: (0:10:3) nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU rev 163, Mem @ 0xdcec0000/18

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, I/O @ 0xdc00/7, BIOS @ 0xdf6e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9755

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9755

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:18:52 PST 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section found: GeForce 7600 Ext

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0,CRT-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

(**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "DFP-0,CRT-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGPGART requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7600 at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.24.02

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7600 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AUO (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcfff000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdceb8000 - 0xdcebbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdcebfc00 - 0xdcebfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdcebe000 - 0xdcebefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdf6e0000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xdcec0000 - 0xdcefffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) TouchPad0 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event5

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) TouchPad0 touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) TouchPad0: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) TouchPad0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad0" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) TouchPad0 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event5

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(--) TouchPad0 touchpad found

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

Non vorrete mica che dopo aver scritto tesi e presentazione tutta sul mio notebook gentoo, devo passare ad un'altro sistema operativo o farmi imprestare un pc da un amico?

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Peach

@lucapost sto provando a contattarti via IM

secondo me bisogna iniziare a togliere via quell'errore dal log.   :Confused: 

----------

## lucapost

mi son rotto il c***o pure io a provar a sistemare due schermi con la stessa immagine a diversa risoluzione!

L'aiuto ed i consigli di Peach sono stati utili, ahimè, solo per affiancare due schermi, cioè a distribuire il desktop su due schermi affiancati.

Per ora sono riuscito solo a far funzionare uno schermo alla volta ciascuno alla sua giusta risoluzione.

Mi sa che la soluzione che prenderò in considerazione sarà quella di dimuiire la risoluzione del laptop a 1024x768, e poi far funzionare i due schermi alla stessa risoluzione. 

Qualcuno, ad esempio kattivo, può postarmi il suo xorg.conf per giungere almeno a questo risultato?

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sono riuscito a sistemare le risoluzioni.. ora devo solo sistemare un po gl'ultimi ritocchi.. dopo posterò la soluzione!... 

 

e questa quando la metti?

----------

